# Cherub still bleeping !



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Near new Cherub filled for the first time with water, right hand red light on , after 20 seconds beeping starts. Tried turn off then on to reset but the same happens , what might I try next ? Other than keep my old machine !


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6066-Fracino-Cherub-Instructions

read this ?


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks Jim, I downloaded this and followed it to the letter but still beeps after 20 seconds , have tried leaving both taps open but no pressure yet. Will try removing water tank & filter in case an issue there.


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Problem solved hopefully !! Water filter must be blocked , now removed so is filling without beeping.


----------

